# We gained a flock of sheep this morning



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well just until the neighbour came and rounded them.  Although there was one stubborn one, who just was not going to be herded back into its rightful field.

There was I drinking my first cup of coffee.  I am not good till I have had my second cup.  And I looked out the window, to see a flock of sheep running headlong towards my vegetable patch.  I thought "there is a flock of sheep in the garden." Then my sleepy brain went "THERE'S A FLOCK OF SHEEP ON THE LAWN"

I guess it is one way to get me to wake up. 

Lorna


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

lmao - after the horses too.

If you keep this up and you'll have a whole farm soon


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

We just need the bull to escape from the field down the road, and get into our paddock!

But, its probably a good thing that the bull prefers going to the pub.......


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi 
This happened to us last year, it only takes one and they all follow!!!
Then a few weeks ago it happened to our next door neighbours!
Brightens up the day though doesn't
Take care 
susie


----------

